# DirecTV "Searching for Signal 771" help



## olo3000 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi,

My girlfriend has DirecTV in her apartment. There are two TVs in the apartment, each connected to an individual receiver in different rooms. One TV has never had a problem, while the other is constantly getting the "Searching for Signal 771" error. DirecTV has been to the property at least 5 times. They usually adjust something outside and get it to work for a few days. I can't find a dish for her apartment anywhere outside. They have updated the receiver, but the error still happens.

I don't understand how one TV can have great signal and the other none. Don't they share the same signal? Anything I can do?

Thanks.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Switch the receivers. Does the problem remain with the same receiver? Does the problem move to the other receiver? Does that fix the problem?


----------



## olo3000 (Jun 23, 2011)

I'll have her switch the receivers, but I expect the problem to persist because DirecTV has already replaced her receiver once with a newer model and that didn't help, so it doesn't seem to be unique to her receiver. I'll let you know what happens next. Thanks.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

That's the point of swapping the "good" and "bad" Receivers. If the problem follows the "bad" Receiver then you know it's defective. If the problem stays in the "bad" Receiver's room, then something is wrong with the satellite signal feeding that room.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm wondering if their apartment isn't on a SWM system shared with other apartments and they have too many receivers active on that SWM leg.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Beerstalker said:


> I'm wondering if their apartment isn't on a SWM system shared with other apartments and they have too many receivers active on that SWM leg.


Yep could be that too. We've seen that one before.

The OP should let us know what appears on the TV screen when they press the DASH button on the remote control.


----------



## A_Bear (Jun 16, 2011)

Possibly a switch issue (as said before) as it could be a faulty multiswitch aswell or a bad cable, and of course the SWIM install that seems to cause many issues in appartments. 

the - (dash) button is located under the #7 just to help


----------



## careboy (Jun 11, 2011)

That's the point of swapping the "good" and "bad" Receivers.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Yep;

Could be any of the aforementioned problems, but we're still all grouping in the dark unless the OP can provide more specific info. on the type of setup his girlfriend has there.

Either way though, it still doesn't bespeak well of DirecTV's field techs. here having made some five service calls to the customer's residence without solving the problem. :nono2:


----------



## Impala1ss (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm having the exact same problem but I live in a house. I have 2 dvr's one in the family room and one in the bedroom. Every couple of days I would get a 771A signal and no signal in the family room, we didn't check the bedroom, however. D* finally sent someone out and after several hours of checking everything determined that the bedroom dvr was the problem. He found this out by removing the bedroom dvr from the whole house system. He replaced the bedrrom dvr.

The problem was solved in the family room. We only turn the bedroom TV on about once a week. One night we received the 771a signal on the bedroom TV. I reset the dvr and TV worked properly. Several nights later, got the signal on bedroom dvr. Checked the family room and it was fine.
Called D* and Csr wouldn't help us because I had reset the dvr before calling and made me call back when problem was showing on TV. Called back several nights later when problem returned and csr set up another ap't with tech. He is set to arrive this morning.


----------

